

Skype releases a plug-and-play super-wideband audio headset - blazamos
http://share.skype.com/sites/en/2009/07/a_headset_for_everyone.html

======
domodomo
Do both sides of a skype call need to use the super wideband audio codec to
realize a difference..?

